# Any one experienced weight gain, hormonal imbalance and Hair loss with paraguard/IUD



## Lipstickdiva420 (Oct 10, 2013)

I've had my IUD/Paraguard for almost 2 yrs now and over that time it seems things are getting worse. When I first got it put it everything was all good plus the side effects I was expecting to happen. A couple months later I've noticed I've gain weight and my hair was changing texture a little bit. So I payed it no mind and some more months go by I gained more weight and Had stroke symptoms while I had the flu twice. Then this year in the summertime I noticed I had a bald spot on my head and I was so scared had do idea what was going on. Also my hair started to thin in the front as well and I said enough is enough made an appt with the dermatologist. Around that time I did some research and found other women experiencing the same thing I was. When my blood results came back from my dermatologist visit my Vitamin D was so low a 20 which is causing my hair loss. I'm going to request that I get the IUD/paraguard taking out asap. I was wondering anyone else here has experienced the same thing with the paraguard?


----------

